# Amplificador hecho en casa VS comprado



## adrianksa (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola, esta es solo una opinión, de que la mayoría de los amplificador(de gran potencia) aquí publicados son muy buenos, pero sus componentes son muy caros,(por lo menos para mi) y la y haciendo cuentas casi sale igual que si comprara uno!

pero no quita las ganas de hacer mi propio amplificador! solo que quisiera preguntar acá en México DF. donde comprar los componentes a un buen precio? yo compro en república del salvador, pero no se si por estar un poco chavo(17) me ven la cara y me dan un mas caro! gracias!


----------



## lanselor (Nov 12, 2008)

Puede que acabe saliendo al mismo precio, la gran diferencia está en que, podrás presumir y sentirte orgulloso de haberlo hecho tu y no de comprarlo. Además, la mano de obra la pones tu. Por lo que siempre te saldrá "mas barato".


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2008)

tambien tendra una peor presentacion.
la calidad no sera comparable con uno comercial que fue diseñado por ingenieros y armado y supervisado bajo controles de calidad ..........sin embargo tu armas algo que ves en un papel y quizas no entiendas mucho.

en fin.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 12, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tambien tendra una peor presentacion.



Creo que tienes un ánimo un poco pesimista..! Quizas no te rondas mucho por la web, pero yo he visto equipos caseros mucho mejores en presentacion que uno producido en masa..! Es mas, se venden MAS caro que los comerciales, debido a su RAREZA o presentacion única "NADIE LO TIENE"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2008)

Puede que no queden tan mal....   
La foto muestra el amplificador que armé para mi casa. Tiene un look medio "retro" por que así me gusta, pero no me parece tan feo...(salvo por el cartelito del vumetro que se movió cuando le puse la laca acrilica para proteger la superficie).

Saludos!


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Nov 12, 2008)

con eso de crisis mundial todo y no fue la esepcion para los componentes de la electronica  subio mucho casi el 80%pero bueno
...   es cierto posible mente te quede medio feo...    pero presumiras que tu lo isiste y que esta vivo    
...   te ahorraras la mano de hobra y eso es mas dinero para ti
.......pero sobre todo si tu eres un   amplificadorficomaniaco   .....no te detengas y arma uno para ti de una buena potencia .......  eso si aun no se te quitan las ganas de construir uno 
.......te deseo lo mejor para tu desision ya sea que lo compres   o lo armes tu mismo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2008)

en verdad el de la foto esta lindo.

quzas sea yo si medio comodo.
ademas, no me suelen quedar bien los agujeros en los frentes que hago con el taladro.....antes me quedaban mejor pero desde que tengo el parkinson   .

bueh.......de verdad no me hagan caso, desde que me case solo trabajo para hacer $$$ ya perdi el gusto de hacer algo por place, lo hacia pero hace mucho.


saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 13, 2008)

ezavalla muy bueno tu amplificador una consulta con que hiciste las letras o de donde las sacaste yo estoy haciendo un frente simular pero nose como hacer las letras...


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 13, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla muy bueno tu amplificador una consulta con que hiciste las letras o de donde las sacaste yo estoy haciendo un frente simular pero nose como hacer las letras...



Tambien me surgio la misma duda..


----------



## masqueduro (Nov 14, 2008)

Muy probablemente encontremos en el mercado (por lo menos en España) amplificador comerciales más baratos que los fabricados en casa. Hace poco monté un estereo con 2 STK 4048, de 150w por canal en 8oh, donde sólo el transformador me costó 75 euros. Haciendo la suma de todo y por supuesto con una presentación nunca tan buena como uno hecho de fábrica, me costó unos 130 euros. 
Pues bien, un amigo adquirió el otro día un amplificador nuevo, modelo Ibiza sound 1000, de 200wRMS por canal en 8oh y por sólo 120 euros, que suena de escándalo y con muy buena presencia.

Creo que hoy en día sólo nos queda la satisfacción de ver funcionar y disfrutar de algo hecho por uno mismo. En España hay muchas tiendas de electrónica que ya dejaron de vender componentes porque no tienen el mercado que perdieron hace más de 15 años. Aún así, muchos seguimos haciendo nuestros proyectos con gran entusiasmo y sin echar demasiados números para que no decaiga la afición.

Saludos a todos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## juanma (Nov 15, 2008)

De vez en cuando cuando veo algun Sintoamplificador, bajo su "datasheet", por curiosidad por ver que tiene dentro y para ver si tiene alguna relacion con el precio.
Hace poco me llamo la atencio este *Yamaha*:







Specs
•Max Output Power / Ch : 110 W
•Dynamic Power / Ch (8 / 4 / 2 ) : 80 / 115 / 125 W
•Damping Factor (8 , 20-20,000 Hz) : 100
•Continuously Variable Loudness : Yes
•Remote Contollable Input Selector : Motor-driven
•Remote Contollable Master Volume : Motor-driven
•Speaker Impedance Selector : Yes
•Dimensions (W x H x D. mm) : 435 x 151 x 309
•Weight : 7.6 kg

Sound Quality Design
	CD Direct Amplification Circuit and Switch
	Linear Damping
	Low Impedance Drive Power Supply
	High Dynamic Power, Low-Impedance Drive

Superior Operation Control
	6 Audio Inputs with 2 Tape Monitor
	Remote Controllable Motor-Driven Volume Control
	Continuously Variable Loudness Control
	Freq. Resp. (20-20,000 Hz): 0.5 dB
	THD (20-20,000 Hz): 0.02% (CD)
	S/N: 108 dB (CD)

Pero miren el diagrama de su amplificador, pobrisimo. Solo 2transistores de entrada, no hay transistores en espejo, ajuste de bias y offset? para nada. Me hizo acordar al Sinclair cuando lo vi   

No menospreciemos diseños que hay en el foro o en otros. Ademas, nos da mucha libertad a la hora de "ajustarlo" a nuestro gusto. No por ser _made in casa_ va a ser peor que uno comprado.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> MFK08 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdon por la demora, pero no vi la pregunta   
Aca les copio un MP que le envié a un participante que me pregunto lo mismo. Si les sirve....

Las escribí junto con las lineas de cada potenciómetro con un programa de graficos vectoriales libre llamado InkScape y las imprimí sobre una transparencia autoadhesiva para fotocopiadora (o impresora laser) que vale como 1.5 pesos. Luego recorté cada bloque y lo pegué sobre el alumnio, que ya estaba perforado y lijado para parecer anodizado.
Una vez listo todo, lo rocié con una pintura transparente que venden en el Easy (una ferretería grande) para fijarlo y que aguante mejor el manoseo. Ahí fue cuando se me movio el cartelito del vúmetro.
Si lo miras de cerca se puede ver el cuerpo de la transparencia, ya que el aluminio queda un poquito mas oscuro, pero en general ni se nota.

Saludos!

Y otra consulta...


    maxep escribió: ah otra cosa si compor esa hoja transparente adesiva.. puedo imprimir encima con tinta nromal d impresora inkjet? o puede ser una fotocopia tambien? 

No hasta donde yo se, por que la textura de las transparencias para ink-jet es completamente diferente. Si le sacas fotocopia puede andar, bah yo creo que si, pero tenes que asegurarte que la fotocopia no te deforme (agrande o achique) la imagen, por que dependiendo como lo hagas, podes tener problemas. Las letras y los dibujitos del frente de mi amplificador estan organizados en cuatro bloques: selector de entradas, tono, balance y volumen. encendido y vumetro; y las dimensiones de cada bloque estan ajustadas con las mismas medidas que el patron de perforaciones del frente. Te imaginas lo que sucede si el que saca las fotocopias se le da por agrandar o reducir un poco la copia, no?

Mas allá de eso, por fotocopias debería andar.

PD: No se te ocurra usar transparencias de ink-jet, por que nmo vas a poder disimular el constraste de texturas con el alumnio.


----------



## Power-off (Nov 20, 2008)

A veces no armamos circuitos por que sean baratos o caros, es simplemente por que nos gusta hacer nuestras propias cosas, y mas aun si se trata de electronica,   Aca en mi pais es aun muy barato hacerlo tu mismo que comprarlo de fabrica. Siento mucha satisfaccion hacerlo yo, que comprarlo hecho


----------



## xamir (Nov 21, 2008)

ademas los amplificador armados por nosotros mismos, le podemos aumentar la potencia a niveles que un ingeniero de las mas prestigiosas marcas han imaginado diseñar. Por ejemplo yo tengo un amplificador que hice yo mismo de unos 3600 w de potencia, ya ustedes se imaginaran como sonara !. Ademas la satisfaccion no se compara con la misma que la que tienes cuando lo compras....

Saludos.


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Nov 21, 2008)

Para mi en lo personal... El construir amplificador de audio me ha dado la satisfaccion de comentar y decir ... Eto lo hice yo con mis manos.... Ademas te da experiencia y mucho aprendizaje de como funcionan las cosas, detectar fallas y resolverlas, y mejor aun, te da la oportunidad de tener beneficios economicos, al poder reparar equipos comerciales, que aunque se vean mas bonitos como dicen algunos colegas, en realidad es lo mismo pero con diferente presentacion...


----------



## walter rodriguez (Dic 6, 2008)

Bueno ya aca en peru creo que si sale  mucho a  cuenta armar un  amplificador de gran potencia porque, venden placas para transformadorr para rebobinar a un precio muy barato o .. y para no gastar mucho en respuesto lo que hago ess  buscar sienpre un reenplazo del original  porque los vivazos de los vendedores lo venden caro como saben que es un respuesto original lo sobrebaluan. se compre alambre  y se rebobina y ya esta....jejeej.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 6, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias por tu respuesta descargue el programa pero no tengo ni idea como se maneja jajaj me pasarias los archivos con las imagenes y yo luego la acomodo a mi gusto? si se puede muchisimas grcias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2008)

OK. Cuando las encuentre las subo...

Edito: Acá está. Ojo que es un SVG para abrir con Inkscape y los componentes estan agrupados, así que tal vez necesites desagruparlos, dependiendo de que quieras modificar.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnhowil (Ene 9, 2009)

De cierto modo yo arme un Amplificador con un STK461 para la discomóvil, y no me costó casi nada a comparación del uno comercial, 

Eso de la presentación depende de cada uno, si te gusta las cosas hechas por ti mismo harás el chasis y te quedara excelente y al gusto de uno y no uno que tiene todo el mundo. 

Yo creo que es mejor decir,* yo hice este amplificador con mis conocimientos y dedicación comprando parte por parte que decir este amplificador me costo $$$$$$$ y no se como arreglarlo*


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 10, 2009)

JEJEJE jejejeje, buena esa Tecnhowil, te apoyo, es muy cierto lo que dices, muchos dicen esa famosa clace, ME COSTO $$$$$$, y no saben ni papa lo que trae, muchas veces son amplificador grandes y cuando lo destapas, es un chiste lo que trae por dentro... Saludos a todos los foristas....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 10, 2009)

davidmedinarcp dijo:
			
		

> muchas veces son amplificador grandes y cuando lo destapas, es un chiste lo que trae por dentro...


Mi primer amplificador fue asi  :evil:  :evil: 

Tiene el tamaño de 3 unidades de rack y lo que trae por dentro cabe en 1 solo rack (quizás menos). Ni hablar del peso NO LLEGA a mas de 5 Kg    

A según cuando lo compre me dijeron que era de 1000WATTS   
Nunca entendí de donde salían esos 1000W que ellos decian? Si en el manual decia 2200 P.M.P.O
LEY DE OHM dice: 20W + 20W cuando mucho  ops:  ops: 

Allí les dejo mi experiencia 

PD: en todo caso lo mas dificil de hacer en un amplificador hecho por nosotros mismo seria el acabado final para que se vea bien bonito, pero de que se hace mejor que el de los chinos si se hace!

PD2: con esos 20 + 20 hago desastres en mi habitacion    

Saludos!


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 18, 2009)

Que tal Yoangel, tienes razon en hablar cuando mencionas la parte del acabado, claro que no podemos en algunos casos, obtener esas terminaciones que traen los amplificador comerciales, ya que todo eso estan hecho por maquinas a las cuales no tenemos acceso, pero de que podemos tener la potencia la tenemos....


----------



## nuk (Ene 30, 2009)

hola a la gente del foro tienen razon sobre poder armar un amplificador y todo eso. el problema seria el chasis que es un lio de sierta forma pero no hay duda sobre los PCB's los cuales lo podemos dejar elegantes pero tanbien se puede usar chasis de otros amplificador creo que seria una solucion practica pero creo que costosa (creo) pero potencia y estilo a la hora de montar es similar a la de fabrica pero el problema mio es los sumbidos en los amplificadores creo que hay que tomarlos en cuenta ya que eso desanima
☺nuk♫,comment


----------

